# why does createtorrent take SO long?



## wonslung (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been using the createtorrent program from /usr/ports/net-p2p/createtorrent and it is unusually slow.  I'm wondering if this is the norm for this software and if there is a better option.  I use rtorrent as my client so i NEED to be able to create new torrents, i thought this program was the best option for me but i'm wondring if i am wrong..

any ideas?


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 9, 2009)

try creating torrents with
net-p2p/transmission-cli
I think it's pretty fast


----------



## wonslung (Sep 9, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> try creating torrents with
> net-p2p/transmission-cli
> I think it's pretty fast



yes, thanks, it's VERY fast....i don't understand why /usr/ports/net-p2p/createtorrent is so slow but just to give you an idea, a 1.2 gb torrent took over one hour to make, with /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-cli it took 35 seconds....and the syntax is virtually the same...thanks so much....

I wonder if that program has some "linuxism" in the code making it SUCK on freebsd


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, that was REALLY SLOOOOOOOOOOW


you may also want to check
net-p2p/transmission-daemon and www/transmission-web

there's also net-p2p/transmission-gtk2


----------



## Aprogas (Sep 9, 2009)

I am guessing createtorrent has very poorly written checksum/hashing code and/or it uses way too much memory and has to swap all the time.


----------



## wonslung (Sep 10, 2009)

transmission-cli is perfect.  I use rtorrent mostly for my actual torrent needs, and the rutorrent front-end.  The main developer of rutorrent has made some great plugins for it, one of them uses createtorrent to make torrents.  I think it must work fine on linux....i've informed him of the issue with it on FreeBSD and i'm pretty sure he'll add support for transmission-cli.  The syntax is VERY similar so i doubt it's REALLY hard.

I've also emailed the developers of createtorrent to let them know how bad it is on FreeBSD....It shouldn't take an hour to make a signle torrent.


EDIT:
if anyone cares, the developer of the rutorrent webui for rtorrent has added transmissioncli as another options instead of createtorrent for the create plugin.  thanks again for the suggestion to try this. Just thought i'd edit the post as a followup if anyone cared.


----------

